# Décodeur TNT philips DTR 300/00 : prise reseau



## TRN (24 Novembre 2005)

bonjour,

je viens d'acquerir le decodeur ci-dessus..
derriere il a une prise reseau

quelqu'un sait si on pourrait recuperer le flux numerique ??? des infos? des pistes?

cote Philips : rien a ce jour comme info (le neant)


Merci a vous


----------



## golf (24 Novembre 2005)

La notice est claire : "Actuellement désactivé. Sera utilisé ultérieurement.".


Cf pdf


----------



## PA5CAL (24 Novembre 2005)

Il t'aurait suffi de brancher un câble Ethernet dessus et de le relier à ton Mac pour t'assurer qu'elle était inactive, et de voir que rien ne permet de paramétrer quoi que ce soit à ce niveau dans les menus ... à part une mise à jour du firmware ? 

So, wait and see (si ça arrive un jour).


----------



## golf (24 Novembre 2005)

PA5CAL a dit:
			
		

> paramétrer quoi que ce soit à ce niveau dans les menus ...


Il n'y a rien dans les menus.

L'objectif de Philips est, éventuellement, de l'insérer dans le système de Home Multimédia [sans fil] qu'ils diffusent déjà. Toutefois, il y aura un bémol, Philips ne raisonne que Pc/winmachin


----------

